# DIE, LOVER, DIE from Top Suspense Group .99!



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harry,

Congratulations on the book! (Note that all of the members of the group will be considered one for bumping purposes.)

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

Howdy from Ohio,

An impressive line of books there Sir!

Mike Cyra


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Mike. Sorry I just saw this. I keep forgetting to see to it that posts get followed up.

Die, Lover, Die! is a featured Kindle Nation book today, a fun ten thousand word read for .99


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20

Still 99 cents, 10,000 words from twelve genre masters


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20

Still 99 cents, 10,000 words from twelve genre masters


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20

Still 99 cents, 10,000 words from twelve genre masters...


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

I get the message. Now, how about a thumping good read in POD and Kindle? Roselli's Gold is available and would make a lovely Christmas present for your loved ones. You won't regret it!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20

Still 99 cents, 10,000 words from twelve genre masters


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20

Still 99 cents, 10,000 words from twelve genre masters


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

ROSELLI'S GOLD goes free tomorrow, March 28 for three days. I hope to beat my record for NORTH SLOPE: 40,000 downloads!


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks like very few people visit this page, but here goes: ROSELLI'S GOLD will be free on Monday and Tuesday. This is a good opportunity to grab an excellent, action adventure.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group just for 99 cents, available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

A ten thousand word round-robin story from the twelve award-winning members of Top Suspense Group for just 99 cents, now available on both Kindle and Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ILU5E/?tag=kbpst-20


----------

